# Bezeichnung am XControl 227 Lady



## RadonSlidi (2. Mai 2015)

Habe da ein kleines Problem mit dem X Control 227 Lady Jahrgang 2015 einer Bekannten. Es betrifft den Mitteldämpfer vielleicht könnte mir mal einer sagen was bei der Einstellung die Bezeichnung XC bzw. FR bedeuted und warum dieser Bereich zwischen den beiden Punkten schraffiert ist. Zu finden ist die Bezeichnung auf einem Aufkleber der den Einstellungsbereich des Dämpfers von 0 angefangen an der Strebe hinten anzeigt.


----------



## Peter Lang (2. Mai 2015)

Xc steht wohl für Cross Country und bedeutet eher straff abgestimmt, FR für Freeride dann ist das etwas softer abgestimmt.Je nach Vorliebe kann man den Dämpfer dann über den Luftdruck abstimmen, die Anzeige sollte aber wenn der Fahrer bzw die Fahrerin auf dem Rad sitzt innerhalb der schraffierten Fläche sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadonSlidi (3. Mai 2015)

Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort


----------

